

The End of #seligman experiment (Matt of Woot.com's new venture) - larrys
https://mediocre.com/forum/topics/the-end-of-seligman-pics-stats-and-a-wrap-up

======
larrys
Short summary. Matt of woot.com has started mediocre.com.

He did an experiment where he sent out amazon gift cards and told people (who
were contacts of his or signed up iirc) to either buy him something or keep
the money. This is what happened.

(I got two $20 gift cards, used one to buy him something, and kept the other.)

